# Outdoor training



## Bob1950 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 26, 2019)

Some addition  Merry Christmas!


----------



## old medic (Dec 28, 2019)

We had a Patient killed head butting a goat a few years back...


----------

